# Bearded dragon - becoming nocturnal....odd? Any experience?



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone 

We have an elderly bearded dragon who to be honest, we thought was just getting close to popping his claws. He was just laid in his tank all day, not interested in coming out to play just wanted to close his eyes and be kept still when out. 

:yeahright: we have however now noticed what he's doing. He is active all night, well for at least midnight until 2/3am then back awake at 5/6am, we know times because my partner works until early hours and he usually gets up about midnight starts running around like a nut case. Then he's sleeping alllll day! Actually his eyes are open now, looking around for the first time today and his lights will be going out soon.

He's on worms mainly now or handfed crickets etc when he'll take them but he's not interested in his food during the day so I'm leaving morios in his dish which he's eating through the night......

Anyone else experienced a beardie doing this? Anyone know why he might be? We'd considered changing his timers over to be day at night time etc but then I'm thinking there must be a reason........


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

My beardie is also kinda active at night but thats because she's in the living room where there are lights and people usually until 2-3AM.


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

He's mainly doing this when it's dark in the dining room, he's totally wide awake now! He is 11 so getting on a bit but he's only recently started doing this. We've had him since he was just under a year old and no matter what he always went to sleep as soon as his lights went out. No matter where he was in his tank. 

I noticed about a month ago he was up at 2/3am a few nights in a row as he was trashing his tank so I heard him and came downstairs. 

Got me totally confused! Just pleased he opened his eye the day my partner thought he was dead or he'd have been burried alive :gasp: when he's asleep he usually doesn't move at all. He's fast asleep all day, only wakes at night now.


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

He's running around like a complete idiot, has eaten his worms and trashed his viv.......

:whistling2:Will keep bumping to see if anyone knows and going to see if my fave herp shop is open tomorrow, see if they have any ideas... :bash:wouldn't be so bad if he wasn't such a noisy oik!


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

lil_me said:


> He's running around like a complete idiot, has eaten his worms and trashed his viv.......


Don't feed him when it's dark as they need heat from their lamps to properly digest their food.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Alon93 said:


> My beardie is also kinda active at night but thats because she's in the living room where there are lights and people usually until 2-3AM.


What time do her lights go on in the morning? You may want to cover her up when her light goes out so she get some sleep : victory:



Alon93 said:


> Don't feed him when it's dark as they need heat from their lamps to properly digest their food.


Doesnt sound like they have a choice when they feed him if hes sleeping during the day and active at night.

My tokay gecko has his days where he will sleep during the day and be very active at night (like he is supose to)..... but once, maybe twice a week he sleeps in the night in is out during the day, mainly just basking and such.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

my friend had this problem with a poorly beardie she had it became totally nocturnal ill point her in this direction maybe she can help


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes as mentioned he won't eat during the day, at all. He's eating very late on usually, just before his lights/heat go out. I did try no feeds but he won't wake just for food. He's a lot slower now he's getting on a bit and his eye sight is failing him so he usually needs hand feeding or in a bowl. Crickets just tend to get left if running about. Having him for so long I didn't want to encourage night feeds but he's left me with no choice. Was a choice of starve or feed him for now. 

He's in complete darkness from about 9pm, until the sun comes up it's really dark then his lights go on about 8am. He's NEVER stayed awake after lights out, he'd fell asleep in his water bowl, in his food etc as wherever he was he used to just sleep as soon as the lights went out. Hence it is so out of character. 

I've unfortunately lost my voice completely so been unable to ring the shop I usually rely on for advice. I sound like some mix between minnie mouse and bonnie tyler, not good. 

This has been 3 weeks now. Seriously you'd think he was dead during the day, just so pleased we didn't bury him! :gasp:

georgie that would be appreciated as he's got me confused!


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Bless you I hope you find an answer......its like looking after your very old grandad.


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

Simon we did actually discuss is it dementia/senile :devil: he's always been a character, at 11 yes he's a little old man now but still my little old man and I was so upset when I thought he'd popped his clogs. However no, he's become an all night party animal instead!


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

Bang, crash, clatter........I just switch the dining room light on and his beard is black. Naughty naughty lizard up all night again! :whip:


----------

